

Google's Les Paul doodle guitar cost companies $268 million in lost productivity - Osiris
http://www.extremetech.com/internet/24846-how-much-did-les-paul-doodle-cost

======
pacomerh
Well of course this is just theoretical, it would be true only if an employee
worked and was effective 100% of the time, which is almost never the case.
Employees have segments of good high energy work and other segments of rest,
and this might have been the latter. In fact I think this doodle made some
employees work more motivated after playing with it, specially in the IT
world.

------
ColinWright
Similar submission from a week ago - many comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2642320>

------
nextparadigms
Imagine how many trillions of dollars using Facebook for the past few years
must have cost companies.

